# hintergrundbild bzw. hintergrund



## Montz (23. Februar 2001)

so! hoffentlich werd ich nicht als totaler newbie beschimpft:

auf jeden fall wollt ich fragen ob jemand weiss wie der tag lautet um das hintergrund bild (<body background="blabla.jpg">) sich beim scrollen nicht mitbewegt! versteht ihr was ich meins???


----------



## Klon (23. Februar 2001)

<body background="image.jpg" bgproperties=fixed>

Das ist alles, einfach bgproperties=fixed einsetzen.

Greets,
Klon


----------



## Quentin (23. Februar 2001)

um klon zu ergänzen:

netscape 4.x unterstützt das nicht (wenn ich mich nicht komplett irre)

wies mit netscape 6 ausschaut weiß ich nicht.

cheers


----------



## Montz (23. Februar 2001)

*danke*

ok dankeschön...


----------



## TNT (23. Februar 2001)

Wen interessiert schon netscrap 4???? *gggggg*


----------



## Montz (23. Februar 2001)

*stimmt*

=="==


----------



## Quentin (24. Februar 2001)

naja, ich finde man sollte wenigstens ein bißchen schaun das die seite netscape 4x valid ist!!!


----------



## Montz (24. Februar 2001)

*sms*

quentin! hast meine sms kriegt?


----------



## Quentin (24. Februar 2001)

ja, du meine mail?


----------



## Montz (25. Februar 2001)

*moment ich schau mal*

jo ich guck mal


ne hab ich nicht.........


----------

